# Source for Obsolete Breakers



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

scott electric, pittsburgh. im sorry, i forget who told me about them. it was someone here.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

3ddesign came up with that.:thumbup:


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

papaotis said:


> scott electric, pittsburgh. im sorry, i forget who told me about them. it was someone here.


Thanks!
I just sent them an email, we'll see if they can do what they say!

"*If it's not IN STOCK - we will find it!"*


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

A Little Short said:


> I have a couple of sources for obsolete breakers but can't find the one I need.
> 
> Anyone know where I can find a TQD21225?
> It is a GE 225A 120/240V main breaker.
> ...


Astro controls has those in stock new surplus, 800-289-2757 , ask for Daniel.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Zog said:


> Astro controls has those in stock new surplus, 800-289-2757 , ask for Daniel.


I spoke with Daniel and he mis-read the part #. What he thought was that it was a 125A. But he did say the TQD22225 is the replacement for the TQD21225.
So I ordered it!

Thanks Zog:thumbup:


----------



## RedWireElectric (Aug 28, 2015)

*We have TQD21225*



A Little Short said:


> I have a couple of sources for obsolete breakers but can't find the one I need.
> 
> Anyone know where I can find a TQD21225?
> It is a GE 225A 120/240V main breaker.
> ...



*** We have (7) of those if you are still interested.

Thanks!


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

for future reference, a few years ago i did some business with 'bat breakers'. i think its in ca. they were pretty good then.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

RedWireElectric said:


> *** We have (7) of those if you are still interested.
> 
> Thanks!


And just where were you three days ago?


----------

